# Obscure Claws



## AHinnebusch (Feb 10, 2005)

This TOW left a lasting impression on me.  I hope you will enjoy this as much as I did.

Let me know what you think:
http://www.ltatum.com/TipOfTheWeek.html

At your service,
Andrew (working hard on that green belt) Hinnebusch


----------



## MisterMike (Feb 10, 2005)

I liked it as well. It was a good example of changing the timing AND still ending up with a technique that makes sense.

(Was that lasting impression around your chest area?)


----------



## AHinnebusch (Feb 10, 2005)

I'll give you a hint, I'm not really a red neck...


----------



## Dark Kenpo Lord (Feb 10, 2005)

http://www.ltatum.com/movies/Week38/TOWFebruaryW2.wmv


----------



## bdparsons (Feb 10, 2005)

AHinnebusch said:
			
		

> This TOW left a lasting impression on me.  I hope you will enjoy this as much as I did.
> 
> Let me know what you think:
> http://www.ltatum.com/TipOfTheWeek.html
> ...



Andrew,

With this TOW I've noticed a significant increase in the video quality. Can you tell me what kind of camera y'all used? Also seems to be much less of a compression rate than in previous TOWs. Is this the case?

Great job!

Respects,
Bill Parsons
Triangle Kenpo Institute


----------



## AHinnebusch (Feb 11, 2005)

I have learned a new trick and can now provide better quality video.  Thanks for noticing!


----------



## AHinnebusch (Feb 11, 2005)

Dark Kenpo Lord said:
			
		

> http://www.ltatum.com/movies/Week38/TOWFebruaryW2.wmv


Now I am thursty.  Thanks!


----------



## parkerkarate (Feb 11, 2005)

I never knew Mr. Tatum had a web-site or these video clips. So some of that stuff was very helpful.


----------



## AHinnebusch (Feb 11, 2005)

Yep alot of great stuff, and keep you eyes open, I will from time to time post more of Master Tatums TOWs.  

At your service,
Andrew


----------



## bayonet (Feb 12, 2005)

Yeah, again outstanding! I had the pleasure of training with Mr. Tatum and his crew from 1/28 until 2/7 and man what an awesome experience to have "The Man" take me all the way through Long 4 and break it down. Nothing but respect. I purchased the Dynamic Kenpo hands and watching Obscure Claws today just reinforced everything even more. Next time hopefully I can train with the Dark Kenpo Lord. If any of you visit  Maui and want to train just PM me and we will hook up!


----------

